

Ask HN: What apps make your time on a smartphone feel productive? - urlwolf

... other than email.
I wonder if there's a correlation between this productivity feeling and actual price that the app can withstand.
======
hboon
Note writing apps that works with Dropbox. I have both Notesy and WriteRoom.
They help me keep track of ideas or draft posts.

iPhoto. I never get around to touching up my photos once I'm on my laptop. Now
I can do it on my phone.

I don't think price matters for my choices (so far). I was one of the first to
buy OmniFocus ($20 or was it more?), haven't been using it for years.

------
ARRR
i installed TED and itunesU on my iphone, when ever i get free time i watch a
TED talk or a lecture in iTuensU

